# Solved: NTPD vs DHCPCD: dhcpcd always edits ntp.conf

## haydongentoo

I can't seem to stop dhcpcd from editing ntp.conf.  My dhcp server is set to hand out an NTP server address however I don't want it on this particular host.  (It happens to be the NTP server itself!)  I get the following lines added:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

server 192.168.1.9

# End of dhcpcd from eth0
```

In dhcpcd.conf I've commented:

```
#option ntp_servers
```

and added:

```
nohook ntp.conf
```

From reading I thought that nohook would do it but...  Doesn't appear to be doing what I want.  This is with:

dhcpcd-5.6.4

ntp-4.2.6_p5-r3

I assume I missed something.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?Last edited by haydongentoo on Thu Sep 05, 2013 3:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

if you are using gentoo net scripts https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3&style=printable#doc_chap3 about nontp may help.

----------

## haydongentoo

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> if you are using gentoo net scripts https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3&style=printable#doc_chap3 about nontp may help.

 

Yup, that looks like it does it.  Thank you!

Fun thing about Gentoo is that they keep adding things... :)

Edited /etc/conf.d/net and added:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="nontp"
```

----------

